# صـــــــــــلاة الاستغاثــــــــــــــــة...



## ABOTARBO (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*صلاة الاستغاثة






*وإذ ابتدأ يغرق صرخ قائلاً *يا رب نجني *( مت 14: 30 )
أوقات الغرق في حياة عبيد الرب هي أوقات الصلاة. لقد أهمل بطرس الصلاة عندما بدأ رحلته المُغامرة هذه. ولكن إذ ابتدأ يغرق فقد جعله الخطر محتاجاً للرب. وصرخته، مع أنها جاءت متأخرة، إلا أنها لم تكن متأخرة أكثر مما يجب بالنسبة للرب. ففي الساعات التي نتعرض فيها للألم الجسدي أو للمخاوف الذهنية، نجد أنفسنا مسوقين بصورة طبيعية إلى الصلاة كما تُساق حطام السفن نحو الشاطئ بفعل الأمواج.

يخفي الثعلب مدخل جحره طلباً للحماية، ويحلّق الطائر عالياً نحو الأشجار بحثاً عن ملجأ. وأيضاً المؤمن المُجرَّب يسرع إلى كرسي الرحمة من أجل الأمان. إن مرفأ السماء العظيم هو الصلاة، ولقد وجدت آلاف السفن التي ضربتها العواصف مرفأً هناك. وعندما تهب علينا العاصفة، فمن الحكمة أن نفرد كل أشرعتنا نحو هذا المرفأ.

*إن الصلاة القصيرة قد تكون طويلة بالقدر الكافي في نظر الله*، فالطلبة التي نطق بها بطرس لم تَزِد عن ثلاثة كلمات ولكنها كانت كافية للغرض. فالقوة ـ وليس الطول ـ هي الهدف المأمول. والشعور بالحاجة هو أقوى معلم لاختصار الكلام. لو زادت أجنحة الطيور في صلاتنا عن ريش التفاخر الطويل، لكان هذا أفضل. فكثرة الكلام بالنسبة للصلاة المُخلصة هو كالنخالة بالنسبة للدقيق. وما يمكن وصفه بالصلاة الحقيقية ضمن حديث مطوّل قد لا يزيد عن هذه الطلبة المختصرة التي نطق بها بطرس.

إن ظروفنا غير العادية هي الغرض التي يُظهر فيها الله محبته وقدرته. فصرختنا القلقة المصحوبة بالشعور بالخطر تصل على الفور إلى مسامع الرب يسوع. وعند الرب يسوع لا يوجد فاصل بين الأذن والقلب، كما أن اليد لا تتأخر عنهما. قد نطلب السيد في اللحظة الأخيرة، ولكن يده السريعة تعوّض تأخرنا بعمل فوري وفعّال. هل نحن مُحاطون بمياه الهموم الهادرة؟ دعونا إذاً نترك أنفسنا في يدي مخلصنا وأن نستريح متأكدين أنه لن يدعنا نهلك. وعندما نعجز عن فعل أي شيء، فإن الرب يسوع يستطيع أن يفعل كل شيء. دعونا إذاً نقيّد معونته الجبارة في حسابنا، وكل الأشياء ستعمل حسناً.

*منقول*
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك على محبتك واختيارك لى من بين الملايين


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أكتوبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> اشكرك على محبتك واختيارك لى من بين الملايين


آمين 
حلوة خالص كلمات صلاة حضرتك دى...
اذكرنى فى صلاتك.


----------



## sparrow (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*هل نحن مُحاطون بمياه الهموم الهادرة؟ دعونا إذاً نترك أنفسنا في يدي مخلصنا وأن نستريح متأكدين أنه لن يدعنا نهلك. وعندما نعجز عن فعل أي شيء، فإن الرب يسوع يستطيع أن يفعل كل شيء. دعونا إذاً نقيّد معونته الجبارة في حسابنا، وكل الأشياء ستعمل حسناً.

امين يارب 
شكرا للصلاه الجميله *


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أكتوبر 2010)

sparrow قال:


> *هل نحن مُحاطون بمياه الهموم الهادرة؟ دعونا إذاً نترك أنفسنا في يدي مخلصنا وأن نستريح متأكدين أنه لن يدعنا نهلك. وعندما نعجز عن فعل أي شيء، فإن الرب يسوع يستطيع أن يفعل كل شيء. دعونا إذاً نقيّد معونته الجبارة في حسابنا، وكل الأشياء ستعمل حسناً.
> 
> امين يارب
> شكرا للصلاه الجميله *


آمين
أذكرينى تاسونى فى صلواتك


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

> دعونا إذاً نترك أنفسنا في يدي مخلصنا وأن نستريح متأكدين أنه لن يدعنا نهلك. وعندما نعجز عن فعل أي شيء، فإن الرب يسوع يستطيع أن يفعل كل شيء. دعونا إذاً نقيّد معونته الجبارة في حسابنا، وكل الأشياء ستعمل حسناً.


الرب يبارك عمرك حبيبي...

ارفع هذه الصلاة عن نية المتعبين...


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> الرب يبارك عمرك حبيبي...
> 
> ارفع هذه الصلاة عن نية المتعبين...


آميـــــــــــــن
أذكرنى فى صلواتك


----------

